# x wrap



## Sbachman (Aug 23, 2010)

does anyone know where i could get the xwrap from??


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Mudhole, acid rod, fishsticks...


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

If you are talking about the rubber Shrink Grip, I get mine from Ebay in the Fishing/Rodbuilding area


----------



## Sbachman (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks is it easy to put on??


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

yes it is a heat shrink tubing


----------



## Sbachman (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

You will need a Heatgun, hairdryer won't cut it!


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I did it one time with a hair dryer but it took a loooooooong time and the wrap eventually loosened on the rod.


----------

